
BBM's appearance of being a closed, private network is an illusion - ColinWright
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/onepercent/2011/08/as-a-species-we-are.html
======
hollerith
Subject is interesting enough, but the article is very light on substance. Not
upvoted.

